# Canna



## gonzalo attenborough

E troppo forte come diciamo a Roma, c'ha una *CANNA* in piu. 

Si algun capitolino/a me puede explicar "canna" le estaria agradecido.


----------



## Neuromante

"Canna" es "porro" (Gracias por hacerme sentir capitolino)

¿La frase es así, sin coma detrás de "forte"?


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Si ya lo sé Neuromante, pero se tratara de un porro que bajo el nombre de canna es conocido en toda Italia o el hecho de ser parte del romanesco cambie su significado?


----------



## xeneize

_Canna_ es _porro_, no sé si en toda Italia, pero creo que sí (luego hay otras maneras de decirlo también, eh).
Pero en este caso no se refiere a un porro.
"C'ha una canna in più" quiere decir "tiene un recurso más", haciendo referencia a una _canna_ supongo indicando el caño de una pistola, ¿entendés? o bien el caño de algún motor. Algo que te da potencia, eso.
Acá la frase no se oye, pero la entiendo así, se usa aplicada al mundo de los autos, etc.
_Canna_, literalmente, es _caña_ o _caño_.
Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno, mi pregunta sobre la coma es popr que parece que "Troppo forte" sería la forma romana y lo de la canna la explicación.


----------



## sabrinita85

_C'ha una canna in più_ no lo he oído nunca.

Lo único que se me ocurre es que han transformado una expresión coloquial italiana "ha una marcia in più" (tiene gancho) en una expresión "adaptada" para el destinatario, que parece adicto a los canutos. Y entonces, de tal manera sale: "ha una canna in più".

Lo de troppo forte es, digamos, otra forma de decir "tiene gancho" y la coma, en este caso sirve para hacer un pequeño elenco de la características.

Como siempre falta contexto...


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Esta entendido muchas gracias.


----------



## xeneize

Hum, no sé, me parece haberlo oído, pero igual me confundía con "la marcia in più".
Puede ser que haya relación con "canna=porro"...
Lo de "come diciamo a Roma" se referiría a "c'ha una canna in più", no a "troppo forte".
"Troppo forte" es italiano de dondequiera, creo yo, y lo decimos acá también.
Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Ya, si lo dice Tizziano Ferro. (Que no quiere decir mucho, pero no es romano)

Lo qué me llama la atención es que la coma debería estar detrás de _forte _paratodas las opciones que se están barajando.


----------



## sabrinita85

Neuromante said:


> Ya, si lo dice Ti*z*iano Ferro. (Que no quiere decir mucho, pero no es romano)


 ¿En qué sentido lo dice Tiziano Ferro?



> Lo que me llama la atención es que la coma debería estar detrás de _forte _paratodas las opciones que se están barajando.


Sí, exacto, debería ser un inciso:
_È troppo forte*,* come diciamo a Roma*,* c'ha una *CANNA* in piu. _


----------



## xeneize

Si la coma debería ir, claro, pero imaginate vos si miran a la coma en este tipo de frases...
Igual, el sentido no varía.
¿Ah, sería una frase de Tiziano Ferro?...Igual, el es de Lazio, pero no de Roma, si no me equivoco.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sí, en efecto es de Latina, pero el dialecto de Latina no difiere mucho del romano.


----------



## Neuromante

_Una copertina e anche un video forte._
Esa es la frase de Tizziano.


----------



## xeneize

_Forte_ en italiano se usa mucho, no es romano ni _laziale_, es adjetivo que puede significar lo de *groso* en Argentina, o sea _muy bueno_.
Lo que se oye menos es lo de la "canna in più", igual juraría haberla oído, y buscaré...


----------

